# how long after laparoscopy



## Flo12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how long after laparoscopy before you can start iui or ivf?


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I did IUI (converted from IVF) the month following my lap.  My lap & dye was on 19th July and I started stimms on 4th August (when my next AF arrived).


----------

